# Great golf pic



## goofiegolfer (Jul 25, 2006)

This is a great golf pic...unfortunatly..not mine

http://www.mygolfgroups.com/gallery/view/?ID=213&CAT=


----------



## dot.wong (Aug 3, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Johhny80 (Aug 3, 2006)

beautiful shot


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

That's cool. I wonder if that was the green Tiger and the people trying to win the Buick were shooting at?


----------

